# Bogner dealers in Canada?



## Illuminatus (Feb 3, 2006)

I NEED AN UBERKAB!!! Shipping is too crazy from the states, most dealers there dont even want to sell me one. Help!


----------



## Duke of Metal (Feb 3, 2006)

Illuminatus said:


> I NEED AN UBERKAB!!! Shipping is too crazy from the states, most dealers there dont even want to sell me one. Help!


I got this from the Bogner Website:
-------------
Guitar Town , 596 Leon Ave., Kelowna, BC Canada V1Y 6J6 (866) 868-9266

Musique Gagne , 302 , Durocher Quebec , QC.Canada G1K 4W9 (418) 525-8601 phone (418) 525-7405 fax, email: [email protected]

Songbird Music , 801 Queen St.W. Toronto, Ontario Canada M6J 1G1 (416) 504-7664

The Guitar Connection Ltd., 1715 17th Ave. S.W. Calgary, Alberta Canada T2T OE6 (403) 233-2058
--------------

Hope that helps! :rockon:


----------



## Deadwrong (Feb 9, 2006)

If one of the above doesnt have, be prepared to wait 8-12 weeks.........I did.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

When my pal got his Xtacy Classic it was a LOT cheaper for him to get it from the US & shipped up here, but he did have to wait a few weeks. That was compared to Songbird Music though. Guitar Town might be better (but looking at the prices on their site the other day, I doubt it).


----------



## taken (Feb 5, 2006)

You are in luck! I was just in search of a Bogner cab and I found this place out west. They have great prices, and the shipping is pretty cheap too.

http://www.gtrtown.com/store/manufacturers.php?manufacturerid=50&page=1

I don't think they have the Uberkab listed but you could try calling them.


----------



## Illuminatus (Feb 3, 2006)

Ordered an Uberkab from guitartown today, looks like ill be waiting the three months it takes, oh well, ill survive till then.


----------



## Deadwrong (Feb 9, 2006)

Illuminatus said:


> Ordered an Uberkab from guitartown today, looks like ill be waiting the three months it takes, oh well, ill survive till then.


YA, thats where I got mine. I was told 2 weeks, but they had problems getting from Bogner. I ordered In Jan and got 2 weeks ago.

Robbie and his wife (Twig) are super people to deal with, you cant go wrong.


----------



## theelectic (Mar 11, 2006)

Emohawk said:


> That was compared to Songbird Music though.


I think that Bogner stuff has been sitting in Songbird for literally years. I think they have one Bogner amp there at around $5k? It's been that price for years. When the dollar was $1.60 compared to the $US back in 2001, it was only 10% more than what the US equivalent cost. These days it's a friggin' rip, and their choices would be either take a bath on it or let it sit until the dollar goes to crap again.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

theelectic said:


> I think that Bogner stuff has been sitting in Songbird for literally years. I think they have one Bogner amp there at around $5k? It's been that price for years. When the dollar was $1.60 compared to the $US back in 2001, it was only 10% more than what the US equivalent cost. These days it's a friggin' rip, and their choices would be either take a bath on it or let it sit until the dollar goes to crap again.


Yeah - probably the same one my friend was looking at about 3 years ago. He ended up getting the Ecstasy Classic with a bunch of options plus a Bogner oversized 2x12 & a Hot Plate shipped to him from the US for about the same as Songbird wanted for the head alone. Crazy.


----------



## DaveEEE (Feb 3, 2006)

Emohawk said:
 

> Yeah - probably the same one my friend was looking at about 3 years ago. He ended up getting the Ecstasy Classic with a bunch of options plus a Bogner oversized 2x12 & a Hot Plate shipped to him from the US for about the same as Songbird wanted for the head alone. Crazy.


You got that right man, it was rediculous what Songbird wanted...and to think, I actually considered it lol.
That said, I am DYING to get an Uberkab...or any Bogner 4X12 and maybe load it up with G12h-30s...mmmmmmmmmm. Damn GAS.


----------

